# Questions about Syrup or Honey jar.



## mary cay (Jul 28, 2016)

I have this neat old jar from my Grandma, she had it on her table most of the time with syrup in it. I would like to know, what was it for originally and who used it for their product. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 28, 2016)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## mary cay (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry I guess I forgot to put the pictures on. Thanks


----------



## botlguy (Jul 29, 2016)

Seems to me it was Peanut Butter but I'm not sure.
Jim


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 30, 2016)

It was Sun-Ra Hot Dog Sauce!  I knew I'd seen that face somewhere, although I've never heard of Sun-Ra Hot Dog Sauce.  But I was able to find that guy after a little bit of Googling.  From the ingredients list it looks like it was some sort of mustard.
The jars had a whole bunch of different faces that you could collect.


----------



## mary cay (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the info. The bottle is made to lean forward, that way you didn't have to put you knife so far in to it in order to get what was inside. That is why my Grandmother put honey in it. I thought it came with honey, because that's the way I always saw it.


----------

